# Waiting room



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

I really dont like waiting rooms , have any of you ever asked a therapist , psychologist or psychiatrist office to call you when they are ready for you to come in ? I was just wondering if you think anywhere would let you do that because of your anxiety ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just sit alone in the corner most of the time or an area away from the majority of the people.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I just sit alone in the corner most of the time or an area away from the majority of the people.


Me too , but that still makes me nervous because sometimes people like to sit by you for whatever reason or directly across from you in another chair now that really makes me nervous .


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I doubt they'd go along with that idea. It would be seen as pandering or giving in to the very issues you're there to deal with.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Still Waters said:


> I doubt they'd go along with that idea. It would be seen as pandering or giving in to the very issues you're there to deal with.


Thats what I thought , I guess I will just have to try and get used to it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

myself0500 said:


> I really dont like waiting rooms , have any of you ever asked a therapist , psychologist or psychiatrist office to call you when they are ready for you to come in ? I was just wondering if you think anywhere would let you do that because of your anxiety ?


Hmm, I've always liked staring at people in the waiting room on prozac and off it - but before prozac no, I couldn't do anything but look down. I remember waiting outside once time and going back in and out, well I was on prozac.... But, no, before prozac, I was just looking at the floor and frozen.

What you say, it should totally be implicated in social anxiety therapy locations, maybe they have it like this or maybe they should think about it because it makes alot of sense. But maybe you have to feel the exposure of a waiting room in order to make some positive progress don't you think?


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> I was just looking at the floor and frozen.


That is what I do , hopefully I will make some progress like you though .


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

myself0500 said:


> That is what I do , hopefully I will make some progress like you though .


Oh :serious: It's okay, I wish I could hug the ones that do this. I used to feel so bad in this position, my muscles were so tense I could fall over any time.

Aw :squeeze Try to sit on the chair relaxed and slumped and just maybe close your eyes and try to relax. Maybe bring your music player and earphones to help?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Waiting rooms are horrible  My counselor always seems to be on time so I deliberately show up as close to the exact time of my appointment(sometimes I'm late). Unfortunately my psychiatrist in the same building seems to often be 30-60 minutes behind  I always feel like I'm on the verge of completely losing it when in a waiting room with other people.


----------



## Inescapable (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll get nervous too, maybe you could try distracting yourself by using your phone, reading a book or something? I sometimes try to observe others so that I convince myself that no one is looking and I'm being too self-conscious.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

myself0500 said:


> I really dont like waiting rooms , have any of you ever asked a therapist , psychologist or psychiatrist office to call you when they are ready for you to come in ? I was just wondering if you think anywhere would let you do that because of your anxiety ?


I think that would be an inconvenience for them. Like right when they're ready, they have to call me, and then _they_ have to wait for me to get there. I'm too embarrassed to ask them that.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Nastiest Torture suffered*

I never keep anyone waiting

I never want any GP appointment. I want to fix my own ailments however terrifying. Sat in a small room with others watching paint dry. Hours.

I go to GP surgery to get script for medicine. Not much time waiting. I collect & go.

Every time in pharmacy in a very, very long queue. Open room of shelves like a medical supermarket. We get to share our dismal misery. 
Mostly upright at huge circular plastic bar thing. When commanded to take a seat, I see the relaxing imperative. When I do it, my feet splay apart, slumping.
Somewhat disconcerting we don't get up in arms, moaning a bit. Not really. That form of entertainment is easier than being passive.

Waiting for undefined time is a brutal mindkiller. I was OK on trains to London with iPod. Seats available or stand only, cos you know when you arrive. 
I could pack my bag full of boxes of pills in 10 seconds. Standing there for hours, I consider stupid, slow boring people behind the scenes we never see. I don't get so angry about it, but would be effective humour therapy to relieve the pain of waiting


----------

